# Anyone know about adopting in New Zealand?



## youngone

Hi everyone... :flower:

Just wanting to get some information regarding adoption in New Zealand. 

I've always wanted to adopt. I own my own house, have a degree and a job. however, i'm young-ish and single (would be around 26 when I'm ready). Just curious to know if I should even bother trying, since I know this isn't a desirable situation to both mothers/agencies. I know I wouldn't pick me if I were them (because i'm single).

Not many New zealanders on here I understand, but please share if you have any advice that might help, even if you aren't a kiwi :)

Thank you!! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## missk1989

HI there
I am in the UK so know nothing about NZ but I am 26 and that has been absolutely irrelevant to our journey.
I also know that here being single is not an obstacle as long as you have an excellent support system.


----------

